# Are you interested in art? Do you own any paintings?



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2018)

Our Sunday newspaper had a very interesting article on Grant Wood. The name would have been meaningless to me if the painting of the man holding the pitch fork and lady next to him hadn't been with the write up.                       I researched this artist and decided I love his paintings. I wish in my earlier years I would have studied more about these great artists and their painting techniques. I went to the Museum of Art in New York City a few years back and was thrilled by it. I just wish I could have looked at these beautiful paintings with more of a trained eye than just saying isn't that one pretty. Do you enjoy art and take it seriously? Do you own any paintings?


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 19, 2018)

I do have several from years ago which were done by unknown artists. Who knows, one of these artists could be famous now and I am sitting on a goldmine 

Lot of prints too.


----------



## Lon (Mar 19, 2018)

My deceased wife was a excellent painter and I was able to purchase back a couple of her oil paintings. She also did a number of stained glass objects.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2018)

I have one painting that I think has appreciated in value over the years. I've had a few offers but turned them all down.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2018)

I love art, but only have prints. No originals.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2018)




----------

